# 1900 Columbia Automobiles ad Electric vehicles Michigan Yacht & power ad



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $1.99* (0 Bid)
End Date: Wednesday Jan-04-2012 15:28:55 PST
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------



## devil in angel (Mar 27, 2012)

I read this, I own collection, ha, ha, ha


----------

